# 408 Stroker kit, Cam and Nitrous



## Danny UK (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, I really need help with this one !

I have just given the shop the go ahead to bore out my engine to a 408

But they are asking me which pistons I want them to order.

So this is the deal they are going to be JE pistons, but which ones 9.1 compression or 11.5 ?

Or is there pistons I can go for that will give me close to stock compression ?

Bearing in mind i will be running nitrous ! around 150 shot if possible

Also I need to know which cam to go for so i get the maxium performance out of my stoker setup, I want to go for low-mid torque

Also will i be able to use stock heads, rockers arms and pushrods ?

If anyone can help this would be great as no one else knows, because these questions are driving me crazy

Thanks

Danny


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Go with 11.5:1.
I currently have 11.17:1 and am having milled heads installed that will give me 11.4:1.

I have run 42 degrees of timing with 93 octane and not experienced any knocks. The added compression will give you a little extra torque. Your stock heads are probably 70cc and can always be made smaller. You can also add or remove your compression by using different size head gaskets.

The camshaft you install will change the dynamic compression. If you have a mild camshaft your dynamic compression will still be around 8.5:1.


----------

